# Galaxy S4 won't charge.



## vwpiper (Dec 19, 2011)

Help! My Samsung Galaxy S4 won't charge or connect to a computer. I've tried different chargers, cables, plug in locations, car, 110, computer. There is no dirt. Connection is clean. I have a spare battery and both of them will charge on the battery charger. I have tried backed up roms. I have done a factory reset. 
All of this and nothing helped. Am willing to try anything. Verizon is going to send me a refurb. 
Help please.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## shanerbaner82 (Nov 20, 2011)

First of, you have narrowed down that it is not a software issue which is the first step. You can buy a new charge port here http://www.repairsun...FSgS7AodnFAA4Q. Videos are on YouTube. It isn't hard. However since Verizon is sending you a refurb you are probably better off doing that. Refurbs in my opinion are like new phones.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

vwpiper said:


> Help! My Samsung Galaxy S4 won't charge or connect to a computer. I've tried different chargers, cables, plug in locations, car, 110, computer. There is no dirt. Connection is clean. I have a spare battery and both of them will charge on the battery charger. I have tried backed up roms. I have done a factory reset.
> All of this and nothing helped. Am willing to try anything. Verizon is going to send me a refurb.
> Help please.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


If you're rooted and have a custom kernel with USB fast charge enabled, that will block your USB data connection until you turn fast charge off.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------

